# Au Pairing



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, 

My boyfriend recently moved over form the UK (he is Scottish) with his work to Pretoria. 

I desperately want to join him but am struggling to find work as a Graphic Design...so I wondered if I could work as an Au Pair in Pretoria while still looking for design work?

I have looked online and found some random Au Pair websites. I was wondering does anyone know any good ones? Or what I would have to do visa wise to become one? 

Also is it illegal to look for work in SA on a holiday visa?

Thanks so much for any help given! x


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

You could ..... I am in Cape Town so I can only speak to here. I actually wanted to hire an au pair but found a severe shortage. This is just my perspective but Au Pairs are sort of a luxury for the rich here - so I don't see a massive demand existing. Add to that there are not a lot of rich folk here....

But here's what I remember - au pairs were paid roughly 8000 rand a month - so give or take 800 dollars. There are plenty of agencies - you might want to reach out to super nannies . Also - I don't think you can work on a holiday visa. I think you need either a work visa or temporary residency visa...

Anyone else wanna weigh in?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

MissGlobal said:


> You could ..... I am in Cape Town so I can only speak to here. I actually wanted to hire an au pair but found a severe shortage. This is just my perspective but Au Pairs are sort of a luxury for the rich here - so I don't see a massive demand existing. Add to that there are not a lot of rich folk here....
> 
> But here's what I remember - au pairs were paid roughly 8000 rand a month - so give or take 800 dollars. There are plenty of agencies - you might want to reach out to super nannies . Also - I don't think you can work on a holiday visa. I think you need either a work visa or temporary residency visa...
> 
> Anyone else wanna weigh in?


I dont know of anyone here who has an Au Pair here in Joburg (maybe the rich and famous do?). Lots of people have Nannies (live in or out). Generally the salary is about 3K-4K per month (if live in).

Would definitely need a work permit as its paid work and subject to taxes.


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for your replies- a great help! 

So I guess I should look up nannying instead of Au Pairing! 

x


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd make yourself available for either option to be honest. If you can make an aupair's wage then even better. However, a bigger issue is figuring out how to get a valid work permit


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes I am realising this! Its so hard as I so desperately want to be with my boyfriend but getting a visa to work over there seems impossible!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

In all honesty - dealing with Home Affairs in South Africa is the bane of all of our existences!! It isn't impossible - but prepare yourself for a laundry list of setbacks and incredibly frustrating experiences.


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh dear! 

Do you know if it is illegal to go over on a holiday visa and look for work when Im over there?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

It's not illegal to look for work - only illegal to start working on the wrong visa


----------

